# Long Exposure Building Shots



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Last Sunday i popped down to a new building being built near St.James PArk in Newcastle to shoot a timelapse of the clouds/reflections on its face. While the camera was in position i whacked on the Heliopan 10 stop and took a few long exposures. Then i popped over the road and took a few of the opposite building. They both have great lines with interesting sections all over them. As usual it started raining so ive only got a few shots and my time-lapse was a fail!

Newcastle University









City Gate









Any advice or comments are welcome

Phil


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

GIZTO, your photos are coming on leaps and bounds! Awesome stuff.

What kit did you use for this...lens, tripod, etc?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

butcher said:


> GIZTO, your photos are coming on leaps and bounds! Awesome stuff.
> 
> What kit did you use for this...lens, tripod, etc?


Cheers mate, Nikon D5000 with 18-70, MAnfrotto 190XPROB with 496RCT ball head, Heliopan 10 Stop and Nikon ML-L3 wirless remote.
Phil


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff...:thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome mate. I might have to steal your idea and have a go myself.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the first one, the edges of the building are so sharp :thumb:

Do you still use the 18-55 lens Phil?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Bungleaio said:


> Awesome mate. I might have to steal your idea and have a go myself.


Knock yourself out mate. The D5000 is great for these type of shots thanks to the swivel screen.:thumb:



Pezza4u said:


> Love the first one, the edges of the building are so sharp :thumb:
> 
> Do you still use the 18-55 lens Phil?


Cheers Pezz, the buildin nearly looks wafer thin doesnt it! 
I use it for light painting. Should really sell it what with having the 18-70 but there not worth much. Could get a filter i suppose with the money 
PHil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Cheers Pezz, the buildin nearly looks wafer thin doesnt it!
> I use it for light painting. Should really sell it what with having the 18-70 but there not worth much. Could get a filter i suppose with the money
> PHil


They seem to go for around £50-£70 posted so would go towards something  When (if) I get the 18-70 I would hopefully sell mine but the only thing I'm thinking is the resale value of the D5000 without the kit lens?

Did you get any strange looks taking these shots?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> They seem to go for around £50-£70 posted so would go towards something  When (if) I get the 18-70 I would hopefully sell mine but the only thing I'm thinking is the resale value of the D5000 without the kit lens?
> 
> Did you get any strange looks taking these shots?


Haha, not really but i had to keep my eyes peeled as its a bit dodgy round that area...
Phil


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great idea and one I may try myself :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice pics mate, i've got a D5000 aswell but i need to start playing about and understand all the settings as i want to start taking more arty pics

can i ask what settings you were using for them mate ?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

calum001 said:


> nice pics mate, i've got a D5000 aswell but i need to start playing about and understand all the settings as i want to start taking more arty pics
> 
> can i ask what settings you were using for them mate ?


Thanks Calum, if you look at them on my Flickr to the right of the photo there is some writing explaining where the photo was taken and by what camera. Click on D5000 and all of the Exif Data is there. It tells you all of the cameras settings for that shot. This info is embedded in the file when you take the shot.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/philwhittaker/sets/72157626806072750/

Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers Phil, yeh i've found that really useful when going back through my pics and being able to see the settings i used in a pic that worked well for me (i'm at the stage of just trying out loads of different settings to get to grips with it so usually forgot what ive used for what shot lol)

totally forgot about Flickr having all the settings on aswell ! been meaning to have a search through there so cheers for reminding me :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

calum001 said:


> Cheers Phil, yeh i've found that really useful when going back through my pics and being able to see the settings i used in a pic that worked well for me (i'm at the stage of just trying out loads of different settings to get to grips with it so usually forgot what ive used for what shot lol)
> 
> totally forgot about Flickr having all the settings on aswell ! been meaning to have a search through there so cheers for reminding me :thumb:


I have to say Flickr has been the most useful medium for me. Ive got to know quite a lot of local people who im hoping to meet up with soon and theyve been so helpful. As i say i spent alot of time looking at shots then checking the Exif data. RE trying loads of settings at the minute im learning how to do various types of time-lapses and its a bloody brain crippler. Ive tried allsorts in the quest to do what they call 'The holy grail' which is day to night/night to day. Its way over my head i'll say!

Phil


----------

